
Apple launches TV app - salimmadjd
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/27/apple-debuts-tv-a-tv-guide-and-watchlist-app-for-apple-tv-iphone-and-ipad/
======
JoshGlazebrook
I can't believe they didn't get Netflix. Really disappointing to me since
Netflix is one of the main apps I use for tv and movies.

